# supermoto super single



## jeph (Jan 27, 2010)

So I show up to my local Kart track for a practice day and guess who shows up... Its like showing up the the local courts for a pickup game and having MJ there.

C&C please.

Josh Hayes






Melissa Paris





Nicky Hayden





Tommy Hayden





Nicky again


----------



## wescobts (Jan 27, 2010)

Perhaps check your white balance, the white is a bit "off", also you could quicken the shutter, looks a little soft. I know it's dangerous but a more straight on approach is the desired shot.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 27, 2010)

score! Did you get a chance to talk to any of them? I've met Josh before. He's a pretty cool guy and really easy to talk to.


----------



## jeph (Jan 27, 2010)

manicmike said:


> score! Did you get a chance to talk to any of them? I've met Josh before. He's a pretty cool guy and really easy to talk to.


 
Yeah Josh was by far the coolest. The other guys were pretty cool but it was clear that they were there to do work. All in all it was a very cool day.

I guess that I will have to look at the pics on a different monitor for the white balance. Thanks.


----------



## AG74683 (Jan 27, 2010)

agreed with the softness of these photos.

But they are pretty good shots either way. Looks like it was fun!


----------



## jeph (Jan 27, 2010)

These have really no PP on them, do you think that sharpening in PS would help them out?  When it comes down to it I am quite an amature.


----------



## HannahRebekah (Jan 27, 2010)

Sharpening can be dangerous, though for sure it has its place.  PS can only work with what it's given.  For these, they're fine as is; to do it better next time, a faster shutter would be good.  I particularly like #2 btw.  Very nice.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the softness is down to the aperture you used all are F18 and above, i can't understan why you used iso640 because all the shutter speeds were way above what i would use for shots like this, iso should have been at 200 an S/S at 1/125 shutter priority  and aperture would have been around F8, you shot in aperture priority, you want to control shutter speed to give movement one more thing they are cropped too tight at the front of the bikes
This shot is  John McGuinness Isle of Man TT record holder 
iso320 1/160 F9 @ 420mm with a bit more room at the front of the shot
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/BE0C8749crop/568967888_BD5gh-XL.jpg


----------



## sauce839 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats pretty cool.  I used to love watching Nicky in AMA and on the 990cc motogp bikes... too bad he's had nothing but issues on the 800cc bikes.  Wonder if if Ducati was allowing him to run the Honda that it looks like he was on... you'd think they would have given him a 1198r for the occasional track day.  I could only wish.


----------



## Goontz (Jan 28, 2010)

Friggin' awesome!


----------



## DRoberts (Jan 28, 2010)

Besides the softness as mentioned...I would crop some space in front of them to give more of a feel of motion....GSGARY is right. lower your ISO and increase your shutter speed, setting ap to meter.


----------



## jeph (Jan 28, 2010)

See my new-ness is shining through.  I always forget to put my camera back to a baseline hence the iso at 650  I guess I should have put it in shutter mode but again I just pull it out of the bag and go click until I like whats in the little screen. haha.  Thanks for the tips.

Gary, I went to the Isle of Man in 2008 when McGuiness won the senior TT.  It was an amazing event and I just wish I was interested in photography then.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2010)

jeph said:


> See my new-ness is shining through.  I always forget to put my camera back to a baseline hence the iso at 650  I guess I should have put it in shutter mode but again I just pull it out of the bag and go click until I like whats in the little screen. haha.  Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Gary, I went to the Isle of Man in 2008 when McGuiness won the senior TT.  It was an amazing event and I just wish I was interested in photography then.




Nice one, got to be the best motorbike event in the world even Rossi couldn't believe how fast they went round there, in the old days it was part of the World Championship to race the mountain


----------

